# What is your favotite quote?



## Rick Wade (Jan 8, 2004)

Mine and it does relate to Kenpo is

" If you believe in yourself, have dedication and pride, and never quit, you will be a winner.  The Price of victory is high but so are the rewards."

    Paul "Bear" Bryant


You can take that into a dojo as well as apply it to life.


----------



## Les (Jan 9, 2004)

Possibly the only quote that matters is when the other guy says "OUCH"

Seriously though, one of my favourites is;

WHATEVER THE ATTITUDE, SO IS THE RESPONSE

In my opinion it is a MASTER KEY SAYING

I have bought up four children with that saying in mind, and they have learnt that nice gets nice, uncooperative gets uncooperative.

It works on the phone, in the store, when you have a complaint, if you need a favour, etc etc.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jan 10, 2004)

A champion is someone who gets up, even when they can't.
Author: unknown


----------



## KenpoDragon (Jan 10, 2004)

Some of my favorites are....

Pain is temporary, pride is forever.

Loyalty above all else, except honor.

If you mess with the best, you die like the rest.

Live like everyday is your last, you never know it just may be.

Mama said knock you out!!!

I'll be back.

:asian: 

P.S : Of course my quotes are my favorites, these others are just some I like as well.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 10, 2004)

Your Bro.
John


----------



## Steve Howard (Jan 10, 2004)

My favorites:
"Less talk, more do..." & "It doesn't matter how many times you get knocked down--just how many times you get back up."

Steve Howard
www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## Maltair (Jan 11, 2004)

The more I sweat in practice, the less I bleed in battle.

Can't remember where I heard it...


----------



## Les (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltair _
> *The more I sweat in practice, the less I bleed in battle.
> 
> Can't remember where I heard it... *



"The more you sweat in training, the less you bleed in combat"

                                                                               Wes Holmes
                                                                                 Arizona, US

I think you mean this one, also one of my favourites

Les


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2004)

"That's not Kenpo!" (Dennis Conatser)


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoDragon
> *If you mess with the best, you die like the rest. *



such a good movie.   

A black belt only covers two inches of your ***...you gotta back the rest up yourself.  (read it somewhere...)

and one of my personal favorites...

Chicks dig geeks.


----------



## Straight Blast (Jan 17, 2004)

1. Dieing ain't much of a livin, boy .........................................     Josey Wells                                                                                 2.You ever been punched in the face 500 times in one night, it starts to hurt after awhile          Rocky Balboa


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 17, 2004)

"A man's gotta know his limitations."--some Eastwood character

"Don't be so humble, you're not that great."--Golda Meir


----------



## Bill Smith (Jan 18, 2004)

I have to got with Les. "Whatever the attitude, so is the response". That's been one that sticks with me.

Bill Smith


----------



## Bill Smith (Jan 18, 2004)

Man, that was a big jump in rank. I went to a 100 posts, went from orange to green and skipped purple and blue. What's up with that?! I think I need to be tested for those ranks before I get them...lol.

Bill Smith


----------



## KenpoDave (Jan 21, 2004)

"True creativity has a firm foundation in knowledge and discipline."---Carolyn Myss


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *"The more you sweat in training, the less you bleed in combat"
> 
> Wes Holmes
> ...



I've got a black t-shirt with that on, you can buy them from the Red Lizard Martial Arts eBay shop if you want one Les:

http://www.stores.ebay.co.uk/id=85753027&ssPageName=L2

Ian.


----------



## Les (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I've got a black t-shirt with that on, you can buy them from the Red Lizard Martial Arts eBay shop if you want one Les:
> 
> http://www.stores.ebay.co.uk/id=85753027&ssPageName=L2
> ...



Thanks for that Ian.

Drop me an e-mail sometime soon, I don't want us to lose touch.

Les


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 22, 2004)

"Shut up and Train"

"You Suck, Train Harder"


----------



## LadyDragon (Jan 22, 2004)

"We forge our bodies in the fire of our will"
from Enter the Dragon


----------



## KanoLives (Jan 22, 2004)

"Knowing is not enough, we must apply."

"Willing is not enough, we must do."

From a Bruce Lee poster I have.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 22, 2004)

"Can I borrow you for a minute?" for me, is a classic kenpo training question. And one I've learned to dread.


----------



## Les (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *"Can I borrow you for a minute?" for me, is a classic kenpo training question. And one I've learned to dread. *




Hey! I say that.

I picked it up from another instructor here in Europe years ago.

I wonder who/where it started out from.

Les


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 22, 2004)

I suspect Mr. Parker.

I also suspect his meaty hand in, "Don't fall down, I haven't done anything to you yet," and, "OK, let's add something to that."


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 22, 2004)

" No matter how good of a swimmer you are, if you swim in a pool of sharks you are bound to get bit".  Ed Parker


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 24, 2004)

One of my favorite quotes is "ow is not a Kempo word" by then Chief Instructor Jonathan Vance (he's now a Professor).


----------

